# couleur de police dans Mail ... ?



## docbike (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour vous tous,
Quelqu'un saurait-il comment imposer une couleur de police dans "Mail" ... ?

Quand je rédige un e-mail, il m'est très facile de choisir une police et une couleur dans la fenêtre "nouveau message", .... mais quand il s'agit de ré-écrire un message suivant, le type de police est conservé mais la couleur "revient" systématiquement au noir ...

Sinon, faut-il passer par "Préférences" de Mail, mais avec quels réglages ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fau6il (31 Janvier 2011)

docbike a dit:


> Bonjour vous tous,
> Quelqu'un saurait-il comment imposer une couleur de police dans "Mail" ... ?
> 
> Quand je rédige un e-mail, il m'est très facile de choisir une police et une couleur dans la fenêtre "nouveau message", .... mais quand il s'agit de ré-écrire un message suivant, le type de police est conservé mais la couleur "revient" systématiquement au noir ...
> ...



_Format=> afficher les polices et/ou => afficher les couleurs. 
@+  _

*Note du modo :* Que ça soit la couleur de la police, le paramétrage du compte, ou même l'âge du capitaine, rien de ce qui concerne Mail ne relève du forum "Applications". Si j'ai mis "à lire avant de poster dans le titre de cette annonce (placée juste sous le bouton "Nouveau" ), ce n'est pas juste pour faire joli, faut la lire ! 

On déménage.


----------



## docbike (31 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement, je peux faire mes réglages en passant par l'onglet "format"... mais ces réglages ne mémorisent pas la couleur !!  et elle repasse (la couleur ...) au noir sur le message suivant ?!?


----------



## docbike (2 Février 2011)

Bon, .... et bien bonsoir, alors  

Faute de solutions, je crois que je vais continuer à écrire en ... *NOIR* !!

Merci, quand même.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2011)

Pour une seule couleur, tu peux passer par les styles; tu fais un msg en bleu, tu copies son style. Pour chaque autre message entré (en noir), tu sélectionnes ton texte et tu fais cmd alt V (coller le style) et ça appliquera la couleur bleue.
Rien trouvé de mieux


----------



## docbike (3 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour une seule couleur, tu peux passer par les styles; tu fais un msg en bleu, tu copies son style. Pour chaque autre message entré (en noir), tu sélectionnes ton texte et tu fais cmd alt V (coller le style) et ça appliquera la couleur bleue.
> Rien trouvé de mieux



MERCI .... je n'avais pas pensé à cette solution !! 

Dommage qu'il faille "bidouiller" à chaque fois. 
Monsieur Mac aurait certainement pu nous trouver quelque chose .... _Windows l'a bien fait, lui _
Mais je ne vais pas "virer ma cuti" pour autant ....


----------



## edd72 (3 Février 2011)

Par curiosité, tu veux écrire tes mails par défaut de quelle couleur?


----------



## docbike (3 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Par curiosité, tu veux écrire tes mails par défaut de quelle couleur?



en BLEU ....


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

Tu aurais pu faire mieux

en BLEU ....


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Février 2011)

J'aimerais bien moi aussi écrire avec une autre couleur...Malheureusement ils s'écrivent par défaut:
*EN NOIR !*
;-)


----------



## docbike (3 Février 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien moi aussi écrire avec une autre couleur...Malheureusement ils s'écrivent par défaut:
> *EN NOIR !*
> ;-)




HEUREUX ... les daltoniens


----------

